
US man 'stole 130m card numbers' - mgcreed
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8206305.stm#
======
naz
> Mr Gonzales used a complicated technique known as an "SQL injection attack"
> to penetrate networks' firewalls and steal information, the US Department of
> Justice said.

I'm not at all shocked that a credit card processing company has no regard for
security. Also the news media should be banned from using the word "firewall".

~~~
swwu
Also, SQL injection being described as "complicated"?

~~~
almost
It sounds a little better than "using a relatively trivial attack known as
'SQL Injection'" :p

~~~
jobrahms
I've heard of SQL injection attacks to log into websites, but this new use on
firewalls is unprecedented! This man is a hacking GENIUS. We have our next
Kevin Mitnick right here...

